# My new Oscallaris clownfish with GSP



## GwenInNM (Feb 2, 2011)

I got 2 ocellaris clownfish today. I'm not worried about them with my Green spotted puffer, he shows no interest. The yellowtail damsel I have, seems more aggressive, though she/he has calmed down. I tried catching her, but to no avail - they are so fast, and quickly dive into the LR. I think it just wanted to establish its territory.

Picture is with "blue" lights on.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

We preach that Damsels are not a good fish to have. Now you know why.


----------



## aussieJJDude (Jun 9, 2012)

CONGRATS on the lil ones!


----------



## GwenInNM (Feb 2, 2011)

[SIZE="2[/SIZE]

Update. :greenyay: Damsel has been leavinging the clowns alone, so all is good. Clownfish eat well and are a nice addition. 

Gwen


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Good to hear!!!


----------

